# Javaskript funktioniert im IE 6 nicht mehr



## starwatcher (7. Apr 2007)

Hallo,
ich habe folgendes Problem:
Auf meiner Webseite habe ich das Upload-Script JUpload verwendet. Das Skript funktioniert einwandfrei.
Habe nun einen neuen Rechner mit Win XP (SP2, IE6) bekommen. Mit dem Internet-Explorer kann ich dieses Skript nun nicht mehr öffnen, obwohl ich eine aktuelle Java, Version installiert habe. Die IE zeigt immer "Applet JUpload notinited" an. Unter Firefox funktioniert das ganze allerdings. 

Hat einer eine Idee, was ich machen kann?

Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe.


----------



## Fatal Error (7. Apr 2007)

das hier ist ein *Java* Forum, kein JavaScript Forum!!!!

was meinst du, im titel steht javascript, jetzt redest du von java?
kennt sich da wer aus?


----------



## unicode (7. Apr 2007)

auf den IE zu verzichten-ist halt Schrott. 
JavaScript hat nichts mit Java zu tun, bis auf den Namenspräfix. JavaScript ist von Netscape entwickelt worden, Java hingegen von Sun.
Mein Posting ist zwar keine Lösung, aber du wirst keine bessere Antwort hier bekommen, denn das ist ein Java-Forum.
 

Frohe Ostern


----------



## Jango (7. Apr 2007)

starwatcher hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Unter Firefox funktioniert das ganze allerdings.
> 
> Hat einer eine Idee, was ich machen kann?



Du schreibst es schon selber:

FF benutzen. Noch besser wäre Opera. Kein Mensch braucht den IE  :roll:


----------



## L-ectron-X (7. Apr 2007)

Hat jemand diesen Thread zu JavaScript verschoben?



			
				unicode hat gesagt.:
			
		

> aber du wirst keine bessere Antwort hier bekommen


Aber logisch!

*Die Fehlermeldung deutet eindeutig auf ein Java-Problem hin!*
Statt hier dumm rumzumotzen, solltet ihr die Beiträge genauer lesen. Nur weil der TO das Wort _Script_ benutzt, muss es nicht bedeuten, das er wirklich von JavaScript spricht. Viele Nicht-Programmierer und Nicht-Webdesigner wissen gar nicht, dass es da einen Unterschied gibt.

Um das Problem zu lösen ist die Ausgabe der Java-Konsole interessant.
Guck außerdem mal in die Einstellungen des IE, ob dort auch das Java von Sun aktiviert wurde.

*Nach Applets & Webstart verschoben*


----------



## starwatcher (7. Apr 2007)

Dnake für Eure Antwort.
Seltsamerweise funktioniert das jetzt, obwohl ich garnichts gemacht.
Windoof muss man halt nicht immer verstehen.


----------

